# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.0.3 Released

## mohamed73

*You Guys Miss Us Right?
You Need New Updates So Bad Huh!!!? , is'nt ???? So here is......   Changes -=-=-=-=-=-   Add *  *GT-B5512B Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Bypass Pattern* * GT-I9300T Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* * GT-I9300C Direct Unlock/Imei Repair*  * GT-N7105 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* * GT-N7103 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* * GT-I927        Direct Unlock(New Method)/Imei Repair* * GT-I927R Direct Unlock(New Method)/Imei Repair* * GT-I9003     Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* * GT-I9003B Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* * GT-I9003L  Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* *GT-I9100G Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* *GT-I9100 Imei Repair*  *GT-I8160   Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* * GT-S7562 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair(Master Part Only)* * GT-S6500D Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* * GT-S6500   Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* * SGH-T769    Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* *SGH-T589W Direct Unlock/Imei Repair* *  Add more than 40 Patch modem File for I9300 (Special Thanks to User SSH-GSM) 
Add External Database for Saving MSL Bypass Data in Qualcomm Phones (See F.A.Q)   Download* -=-=-=-=-   *DOWNLOAD LINK FROM ASANSAM SERVER  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * DOWNLOAD LINK FROM MEDIAFIRE  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  DOWNLOAD LINK FROM HOTFILE    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  DOWNLOAD LINK FROM 4Shared الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    F.A.Q* -=-=-*   Q. What is External Database For Qualcomm MSL Bypass? 
A. When You Unlock Some  Qualcomm Phones like S6500D,S6500,S5670, etc.
if Software have information About That Phone Modem(Baseband) Version  Procedure Doing job so fast (Below 3 Seconds) but if dont information  exist for that phone modem version Software Begin Reading that from  Phone and its take more Time (for some Phones more than 15 Minutes) so  we decide to put a external database for our user and for describe it's  work we give you an example 
Assume you have one S6500 Phone in hand and want to unlock it when you  connect it to software if Phone Baseband information exist in our  Internal Database you got fast answer but if it's not it searching for  needed data when it found that and unlock your phone this Baseband  Information Saved on External Database  
so when you connect another phone with same baseband version software  dont search inside phone anymore because you have that in your external  database so your time was saved   Q. Where Can i Found This External Database File? 
A. it exist on "C:\ASANSAM2\DATA\" File Named "Bypass_db.ini"   Q. I Unlock Many Phones and now i have very rich Database can i share it with another user? 
A. Sure you can but first you need send your Database File to us for Verifying for that just email it toasansambox@gmail.com    *  *Uninstall Previous Version and install this new setup   REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!!  BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Dilbrin_92

الله يعطيك العافية اخي الغالي .
اذا بدي اشتري هداك البوكس لوين ؟
تسلم لاتحرمنا من مواضيعك ..

----------

